# Squeezo and Victorio strainer



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

I was wondering if the different screens from a Victorio would fit the Squeezo. I have a Squeezo strainer and can't seem to find screens to fit it. I have a berry screen but would like something a little bigger.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Check EBay by typing in squeezo strainer. If that doesn't bring up anything, then try food strainer, tomato strainer, canning equipment, you get the idea. I've found stuff on EBay that I literally couldn't find any place else.
Good luck!
Pat


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm in a hotel because d/h had surgery today, and it's snowing buckets outside, so I'm stuck with a lousey wifi connection.

Here's what I found on Ebay:

(go to www.ebay.com and you can search under item number)

Item number
160823589098 


(tomato screen $16.95 each, several available)

Item number
160859341009


(pumpkin screen $16.95 each, several available.)

I forgot to check and see if it was the same seller selling both, because 99% of the time if it's the same seller, they'll combine shipping to save you $$$.

I just found the website www.squeezostrainer.com - They will probably also have everything you need.
Good luck!


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks so much for the info. I have looked on ebay for the screens and have found some, but it seems the Squeezo brand's prices are really expensive compared to the Victorio prices. I was hoping they were interchangeable.


----------



## gotmules (Mar 3, 2011)

can I ask, is the food mill better than using a blender? sometimes the blender makes a mess, and I'm not sure about texture.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I like and adore my victoro food mill it seperates the peelings and seeds out the end and the produces a sause of a great smooth even texture for making fruit butters and baby food ;shorten cooking times for things like pumpkin pie filling .and when canning tomatoes it really shines wheather making sause or.when canning whole instead of adding water to my sliced canned tomatoes I add pureed tomatos ;why can water ? to pour out or water down your recipes .


----------

